# No Mercy Supply



## SpeesCees (Jun 14, 2007)

No need to spam and no need to use big words !
But hé guys....I guess you will not be dissapointed to have a look at my website to let your eyes going over the nice strains you will find there.

SpeesCees
No Mercy Supply


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

SpeesCees said:
			
		

> No need to spam and no need to use big words !
> But hé guys....I guess you will not be dissapointed to have a look at our website to let your eyes going over the nice strains you will find there.
> 
> SpeesCees
> No Mercy Supply


How's customer service and delivery?


----------



## SpeesCees (Jun 14, 2007)

You may find this answer on the page of this website where people may vote !
It's not on me to give myself credits here...I guess  

High regards,
SpeesCees


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

SpeesCees said:
			
		

> You may find this answer on the page of this website where people may vote !
> It's not on me to give myself credits here...I guess
> 
> High regards,
> SpeesCees


Hey, if you got it flaunt it! If you were to toot your own horn then i'd think you were just confident that noones service is better than yours:hubba:. Welcome to MP man. Btw, did you write a few articles for high times?


----------



## SpeesCees (Jun 14, 2007)

To be honest...I wrote for a lot of magazins for years.( o.a. Highlife, EssensiE, Grow-magazine, Hanfblad, Hanf, Soft Secrets, 420magazine )
Out of that....They copy and paste a lot of my website, but that's oké to me.
We have to spread the word...don't we !? 

Stay cool,
SpeesCees


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

> We have to spread the word...don't we !?


Yes we do. See ya around.


----------



## SpeesCees (Jun 14, 2007)

By the time that I understand how to put some nice picks on this forum, and by the time I was posting enough to write down some links...I hope to surprise you Bombbudpuffa.
It's like always...time will show us. 

SpeesCees


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmmm .. Santa Maria. Nice to see you here. Nice site.


----------



## SpeesCees (Jun 14, 2007)

Well.....you know Runbyhemp, if you own a website as I do....You never can finish it ! I'm busy for 12 years with it...and there will never comes an end ! But the positive side of my site is....that it keeps me off the street....lol
At least ones a week I'm thinking...it's time for the young generation, let me slow down ! But that ain't possible aslong people are talking that much crap about our beloved plants.

Let's grow them high.
SpeesCees


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

> By the time that I understand how to put some nice picks on this forum


When you make a new thread or post a reply look at the bottom of the page and you'll see manage attachments. Click that.


----------



## SpeesCees (Jun 15, 2007)

Oké....let me try this !
Like to show me my weekend smoke. 
SpeesCees
www.nomercy.nl


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey SpeesCees, thanks for making us aware that there is another place to buy seeds from. You've gotten in a solid plug now.

If you'd like to be a regular member and post your grow and even some pics of it, that would be great, but we have to shut off the advertising now. No more links in your posts to your business please.

You may discuss your business in PM's or in private chat if the people you're talking to wish to hear it.

Thanks again,

Stoney.


----------

